# And the winner is.....



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

For a few years I have been trying to decide on a 40th birthday gift to myself. I decided on a new sidearm one of the following.

1. S&W Mountain gun .44 mag
2. S&W 610 10 mm
3. Ruger Blackhawk 45LC/.45ACP
4. Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 mag
5. Glock 20 10mm

Yestarday I put one firearm on layaway from the above list and should have it by July. The winner is the Glock 20, the Glock 20 just does it all, accurate, light, good for defence from two leg and four leg predators. Let me know what yall think about my selection?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Glock's ain't bad at all. I personally would have got the super blackhawk in 44 mad, but that wasn't a bad choice. Have fun with it! :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I will thanks


----------



## redhawk808 (Feb 26, 2008)

I am glad you like it..But I see you didn't have the 
New Redhawk in 45 Colt or .44 Mag on your list...
You could have got it in a 4" barrel... oke:


----------

